# passap e6000



## aline-mb-123 (Aug 27, 2016)

I recently purchased a passap e6000 and am having problems. I bought a tutorial dvd and everything went well until I tried to knit the first cast on row then the carriage jammed. The needles are correct and so is the racking handle and locks so I dont know what I am doing wrong. I have used a brother kh891 for many years with no problems so know a little bit about machine knitting. I live in Norway and they dont have courses for Passap. Any advise would be welcome. Aline


----------



## catjrow3 (Aug 28, 2016)

Every time mine jammed (which was on 3 different machines) it was either the carriage had a broken part, or the needles were bent, latches broken or needed replacing . I dont know anything about a passap, but did you check these things?


----------



## aline-mb-123 (Aug 27, 2016)

thanks for your reply. I have looked at these things and they seem fine. Its as though the wool is too thick but it is a fine yarn I am using. On my other machine it is every other needle for a rib cast on double bed, on the passap it is every needle and then you rack it so needles are not aligned on both beds. It seems as though there is not enough room for wool and needles. I have tried different tensions but to no avail. Aline


----------



## catjrow3 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have no idea then! Never touched a passap and only know the bare minimum on the brothers


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Are you using too thick a yarn or too low a stitch size or both


----------



## aline-mb-123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. Tried both these as well. Aline


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

I never get on with the racking cast on, try cast on 2


----------



## aline-mb-123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ok thanks I will try that and let you know how I get on. Aline


----------



## eileenjc (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

Try casting on double bed,1st row n/n then change the locks to cx/cx and knit 2 rows,after which knit n/n


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you knit without yarn and the carriage doesn't jam? If so try make sure yarn has a little stretch to it and try a larger stitch size. If it jams without yarn I would take the carriages off and turn them over to make sure all parts are moving. If they don't move freely the oil may have gelled or frozen and need cleaned out.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I have found that the passap is very picky about yarn. It may be a 5mm machine, but because it is a double bed, it doesn't take to thick yearn very well. Maybe try different yarn to test out what works best.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

aline-mb-123 said:


> I recently purchased a passap e6000 and am having problems. I bought a tutorial dvd and everything went well until I tried to knit the first cast on row then the carriage jammed. The needles are correct and so is the racking handle and locks so I dont know what I am doing wrong. I have used a brother kh891 for many years with no problems so know a little bit about machine knitting. I live in Norway and they dont have courses for Passap. Any advise would be welcome. Aline


You should be able to use the same yarn you would use on the 891 (at a middle of the dial tension of about 5 for stockinette or 3 for the 1x1 rib) on the Passap.

On the Passap you should use the 1x1 rib setup, just like the 891 and doing as suggested above "Try casting on double bed,1st row n/n then change the locks to cx/cx and knit 2 rows,after which knit n/n" Use the strippers (orange for double bed work). Use about tension 1/1 for the zig zag row, then move up to tension dial 2/2 (maybe) for the circular rows, then tension dials numbers 3/3 for the rest of the rib.

Usually what worked for the brother 891 will work for the Passap. Remember that most passap work is done double bed so needs a very fine yarn. Have you done double bed knitting (double bed jacquard) on your 891 with its ribber? They both take a very fine yarn (2 strands of 2/30 perhaps) which is about 1/2 the weight of british 4 ply yarn (which is usually knit on brother machines at tension 5 or 6 or a middle number).

Keep asking questions and let us know how you are doing.

Rita in Raleigh, NC, USA


----------



## classixuk (Jul 16, 2016)

aline-mb-123 said:


> I recently purchased a passap e6000 and am having problems. I bought a tutorial dvd and everything went well until I tried to knit the first cast on row then the carriage jammed. The needles are correct and so is the racking handle and locks so I dont know what I am doing wrong. I have used a brother kh891 for many years with no problems so know a little bit about machine knitting. I live in Norway and they dont have courses for Passap. Any advise would be welcome. Aline


As others have said, the racking cast on is notoriously difficult at times, whereas cast on number 2 (the circular cast on) seems to be more forgiving.

I'd recommend switching the console off though and try the following:

Bring up needles L10 to R10 to working position on both beds (no pushers).
Racking handle down at 6'o' clock position.
No yarn in the carriage.
**Back lock at GX, front lock at N.
Slide the carriages over the bed.
Did it work without getting stuck?
If not - remove the carriages and check the front bed needles that are in working position, and the front lock for signs of damage.
If it did work, change the back lock setting to N, and try again.
Did it work without getting stuck?
If not - remove the carriages and check the back bed needles that are in working position, and the back lock for signs of damage.
If it did work, bring forward 10 more needles at the left, and 10 more needles at the right on both beds and repeat from **, until you have checked the entire bed.

The final tests are to place one black stripper in the left hand side, and move the carriages across the full bed of needles (racking handle down, locks at N). Then place the other black stripper on the right and repeat. All being OK, try again with the orange strippers instead.

Once you have completed these steps successfully, you can be sure that it is your yarn causing the problem, and not the machine or it's components.

I am still new to Passap myself, but the Passap groups on Facebook and the members here have been sooo helpful!

I will say this much...Passap is very unforgiving if you offer it a yarn that you would like to knit at a stitch size in your head. On a Brother you can throw a 2 ply yarn through on anything from a stitch size 2 to 10 and it will still knit, just produces a tighter/looser fabric. Passap however tends to scream, "Are you crazy? That would just be stupid!" and refuses to knit until you give it the stitch size it deems correct for that yarn!

Best of luck...when you find the right yarn and stitch size, the Passap will purr along and produce the most beautiful fabric you've ever seen from a knitting machine!

Chris
x


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

You are confusing rib set up, you can still do 1 x1 rib (1 up 1 down) as on Brother, with 4 ply yarn, but every needle or 2x1 (industrial rib) needs a fine yarn if you are knitting double bed work, i.e. every needle in work on both beds, jacquard, tuck ribs etc. 4 ply is too thick for every needle work. It is OK for certain rib type patterns where you have some needles in work on top bed and some in work on bottom work, but not opposite each other.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

aline-mb-123 said:


> I recently purchased a passap e6000 and am having problems. I bought a tutorial dvd and everything went well until I tried to knit the first cast on row then the carriage jammed. The needles are correct and so is the racking handle and locks so I dont know what I am doing wrong. I have used a brother kh891 for many years with no problems so know a little bit about machine knitting. I live in Norway and they dont have courses for Passap. Any advise would be welcome. Aline


Congratulations on your new machine. I was a Brother knitter first, then I bought my Passap DM5 (pinkie) in 1975. I currently knit on my Brother KH940 and Passap E6000 the most.

These videos might help: https://www.youtube.com/user/BarbaraDeike/videos

There are also a series of lessons in the PassapClub group files on YahooGroups: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/PassapClub/info

Did you oil your Passap? Passaps need a lot more oil than Japanese machines. There should be a very thin film on oil on all parts, but not dripping off the machine. Don't use Belador oil, that was originally the best for Passap. It's a vegetable based oil that gets thicker/sticky with age. Many have switched to gun oil instead. I think Ballistol is available in the U.K. Unfortunately, the machine must have a good cleaning before switching oils, otherwise it gets very sticky.

Metropolitan in Cheshire, U.K. might be able to help with mechanical issues and if you need parts. http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/

If you are missing any manuals, or want inspiration from the Passap Model (pattern) books, you can download them free of charge from this site: http://machineknittingetc.com/passap.html


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

classixuk said:


> I will say this much...Passap is very unforgiving if you offer it a yarn that you would like to knit at a stitch size in your head. On a Brother you can throw a 2 ply yarn through on anything from a stitch size 2 to 10 and it will still knit, just produces a tighter/looser fabric. Passap however tends to scream, "Are you crazy? That would just be stupid!" and refuses to knit until you give it the stitch size it deems correct for that yarn!


I've got my E6000 trained better. :sm09:

I use black strippers when the console reads orange, and I use a cast-on comb and weights. There are times when I agree with the machine about a yarn, but I usually get the fabric I want.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

replace old sponge bar?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> replace old sponge bar?


Passap E6000 doesn't have a sponge bar


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Passap E6000 doesn't have a sponge bar


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## aline-mb-123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Chris and everyone

Thanks to everyone for there help.

I did what Chris said and everything on the machine seems fine, I also oiled it again. I think that the yarn is too thick so I must order some finer yarn. I was expecting it to take the same wool as my brother kh 891 as it was a 5 gauge but I was disappointed. I guess it will take a little bit of getting used to. I will let you know how I get on when I try the thinner yarn. I also bought a brother 950 but have not used it yet as I want to get this one working properly first. On hindsight I think I should have started with the brother as I am more familiar with that. They both have motors so that will be my next hurdle. will keep you posted on my progress. xx


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

aline-mb-123 said:


> Hi Chris and everyone
> 
> Thanks to everyone for there help.
> 
> I did what Chris said and everything on the machine seems fine, I also oiled it again. I think that the yarn is too thick so I must order some finer yarn. I was expecting it to take the same wool as my brother kh 891 as it was a 5 gauge but I was disappointed. I guess it will take a little bit of getting used to. I will let you know how I get on when I try the thinner yarn. I also bought a brother 950 but have not used it yet as I want to get this one working properly first. On hindsight I think I should have started with the brother as I am more familiar with that. They both have motors so that will be my next hurdle. will keep you posted on my progress. xx


For the Passap I use 2 strands of 2/30 when knitting doublebed. If you use it singlebed you can use thicker yarns


----------

